# ernesto where are you????



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

anyone know ernesto? i ordered a freewheel about 6 weeks ago and i'm trying to get in touch with him again. i have tried email and pm. if anyone knows him please ask him to email me.

nick


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I noticed he hasn't been posting lately and was wondering too. It took a while to get my freewheel from him but not that long


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

well i he said they are back ordered from WI but i would like to hear back from him with an update.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

120 said:


> I noticed he hasn't been posting lately and was wondering too. It took a while to get my freewheel from him but not that long


Likewise, I've been wonderin' about the boy. He usually doesn't stop flappin' his gums for as long as he has this time. He's def MIA... put out an ABP!

--sParty


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bgblue1978 said:


> anyone know ernesto? i ordered a freewheel about 6 weeks ago and i'm trying to get in touch with him again. i have tried email and pm. if anyone knows him please ask him to email me.
> 
> nick


Yeah, I miss his posts. Hope you get your freewheel.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I am guessing prison. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Ernesto's history of disappearing after taking product orders could qualify as a sticky thread...


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

if it was a sticky i might have thought about it before ordering from him


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bgblue1978 said:


> if it was a sticky i might have thought about it before ordering from him


All posts should be sticky. 

--sParty


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

the pope said:


> Ernesto's history of disappearing after taking product orders could qualify as a sticky thread...


Sticky how?
I am still waiting on some product, and due to start issuing refunds.

And rounding up the chickens and dousing them in butter.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Sticky how?
> I am still waiting on some product, and due to start issuing refunds.
> 
> And rounding up the chickens and dousing them in butter.


while your here , will you explain how you modified the surly tuggnuts to work on horizontal drops? a picture at least


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> while your here , will you explain how you modified the surly tuggnuts to work on horizontal drops? a picture at least


I thought you were going to use semihorizontal? Anyway, if the dropout faces forward with one of those awesome derailer thingies at the bottom, we're on the same page.

Look at dropout. The end facing away from the bike is rounded. It makes the chain tug slip, from time to time. Measure the arc of the rounded area, divide by the width of a 10 speed chain. Take the square root of that number, carry it in a laundry basket and do a couple push ups so you can run narrower handlebars and still get the same level of torque. Then take a file/dremel tool, or whatever, and make the rounded area flat- just don't over do it to the point where your dropout drops off.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

umarth said:


> I thought you were going to use semihorizontal? Anyway, if the dropout faces forward with one of those awesome derailer thingies at the bottom, we're on the same page.
> 
> Look at dropout. The end facing away from the bike is rounded. It makes the chain tug slip, from time to time. Measure the arc of the rounded area, divide by the width of a 10 speed chain. Take the square root of that number, carry it in a laundry basket and do a couple push ups so you can run narrower handlebars and still get the same level of torque. Then take a file/dremel tool, or whatever, and make the rounded area flat- just don't over do it to the point where your dropout drops off.


Thanks for giving me a bit more direction. they are semi horizontal drops but the technical term is horizontal dropout(people here get angry if you say otherwise ).how did you know i have a wide bar . the QR's are slipping pretty bad, WORST TEST RIDE EVER!


----------



## Josh T. (Jun 13, 2005)

I was wondering myself. It's been quite some time since I ordered my freewheel too. 

At least you're okay!


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

well i'm glad that you are alright and have decided to post here but i still havent been contacted by you ernesto via email or pm and i still have no ETA on my parts. this is beyond a short wait and is unacceptable.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, now that we know ERNESTO is alright, we can go back to looking for whomever killed O.J.'s wife


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*17t*

17t getting ready for USPS


----------



## grisezd (Sep 20, 2007)

That's not body hair, is it???


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

grisezd said:


> That's not body hair, is it???


special packing material. closely relocated to gnome i think


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

how long before my 18t is getting ready to ship out?


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

How long ago did you order it?


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow -- you couldn't even trouble yourself to read the post that started this thread? Not exactly the kind of customer service that generates new business . . . .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Canaan said:


> Wow -- you couldn't even trouble yourself to read the post that started this thread? Not exactly the kind of customer service that generates new business . . . .


Perhaps a certain amount of wait time is required before shipping?



--sParty


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Canaan said:


> Wow -- you couldn't even trouble yourself to read the post that started this thread? Not exactly the kind of customer service that generates new business . . . .


Sorry I sounded confused. New freewheels were shipped yesterday. I am still waiting on to arrive.


----------



## varminthunter805 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Really?*

I ordered stuff from ERNESTO on September 7th 2010 waited tell the 20th to inquire an ETA. I received an email reply the 09/21/10 "Hi Travis, they have a shortage right now and I am still waiting to fullfill a bunch more orders. 2 more weeks." It is now 4 weeks past said delivery date and I am truly considering a refund. I ordered a front hub from a LBS and they messed up by a week and gave it to me at cost. This online parts thing really is not as great as everyone claims it is. :madman:


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

*Really ?*

First post ? Sock puppet account perhaps ?


----------



## varminthunter805 (Sep 6, 2010)

*?*

not sure what that means. Im just frustrated because i should have rode my custom wheels today and for the last month for that matter


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

varminthunter805 said:


> This online parts thing really is not as great as everyone claims it is. :madman:


Ordering from an online shop is different. You might have gotten better feedback on delivery dates. You definitely would have paid more.

I tried this kind of deal once, back when dinosaurs roamed the Earth and the online retailer thing was just getting off the ground. Me and a friend convinced a manufacturer that we had a shop so they'd sell to us at wholesale, and I was trying to sell the bikes at 10% over cost. It was a total nightmare, and we never earned enough money to make it worth the hassle. I figure Ernesto knows exactly what I mean.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

_Caveat emptor._


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

any word ernesto?


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Check your pm's


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

the pope said:


> Check your pm's


I checked my pm's... nuthin'.

--sParty


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> I checked my pm's... nuthin'.
> 
> --sParty


Same here. Odd.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i checked mine and found an apple. had a worm in it, but i still ate it.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Look harder.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

the pope said:


> Look harder.


I did a search... came up with... nuthin'.

--sParty


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

ernesto check your pms. i have been trying very hard up to this point to deal with this discretely, please respond this time.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

*Can't Keep Quit*

I can't hold back any longer because I felt the same pain after months of waiting. I had a similar problem. Called W.I. to see why they couldn't deliver as ernesto implied. Apparently, they had plenty of freehubs and just seem to think he is spreading himself too thin and did not place the orders. The bottom line, after a few months, I got my money back. As well, this forum is not the place to do this kind of business IMO... kinda stinks the place up.

Sorry, just being honest. Good luck.

umm, that's suppose to be "Can't Keep Quiet"...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

azultoyou said:


> I can't hold back any longer because I felt the same pain after months of waiting. I had a similar problem. Called W.I. to see why they couldn't deliver as ernesto implied. Apparently, they had plenty of freehubs and just seem to think he is spreading himself too thin and did not place the orders. The bottom line, after a few months, I got my money back. As well, this forum is not the place to do this kind of business IMO... kinda stinks the place up.
> 
> Sorry, just being honest. Good luck.
> 
> umm, that's suppose to be "Can't Keep Quiet"...


Whew! What a relief. Glad to hear he's not incarcerated.

--sParty


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Whew! What a relief. Glad to hear he's not incarcerated.
> 
> --sParty


Maybe he is... or should be.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

well again no response! i won't be doing business with this guy again. at this point i just hope i can get my money or freewheel at all.


----------



## Non Crimen (Oct 22, 2010)

I also ordered a Trial 18 from Ernesto in the end of October. Just received an email from Ernesto on Thursday the 11th of November stating that they (White Industries) had just shipped it from CA to WI. I apparently live close to Ernesto and even though I've never done business with him, I trust him. He has always answered my emails in a timely fashion. Maybe it's just a Wisconsin thing, but we tend to be trusting people, and that's just what I'm going to do. 
By the way, my names Carlton, and I ride a 2010 Felt Solo Nine. Nothing fancy but one heck of a good bar bike. Bartender's even let me park it in the bar, something they won't let me do with our Harley!! 
See ya,
Carlton
PS: Fuel of choice....... Jose


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

well i dont trust someone who doesnt return my emails and suddenly disappears after he gets my money. but thanks for the input oh and i see this is your first post...welcome to the board


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've ordered 3 freewheels from ernesto. The first one, a long while back, showed up at my house about 4 days after I placed the order. Sweet! The second one, I had to wait and wait, and pester him about, but I got the same "I'm waiting on WI to ship more" and then a couple more days and it shipped, so I figured he got his stock replenished. So I went ahead and ordered the third a couple of days after I got the second. Several weeks go by (I thought he'd gotten his stock back up??) and I get it... only its the wrong size. 16t instead of 19t. Talk about going from super excited to super pissed in an instant! Emailed about mailing the old one back and trading for a 19t. No reply so far. That was earlier this week. I'm glad I didn't go ahead and ship it back anyways. The dude is terrible at replying to emails, shipping product, etc. 

I will NOT be doing business with him again. I'm going to just try to sell my 16t locally (hopefully I can get close to the 65 shipped I paid for it) and I've already ordered a 19t from universalcycles.com (they'll pricematch down to 66 bucks, only 6 dollars more than ernesto, and they show you how many they have in stock at each location and have GREAT customer service. Well worth the extra 6 bucks), it shipped the same day and I'll have it in the 5 business days it takes to get from OR to TX. Universal is a great shop and I've purchased a ton of stuff from them in the past. Competitive pricing AND awesome customer service.

Ernesto, if you read this, you really ought to keep your customers in the loop better. And maybe only charge them once you ship the order to the customer. I realize that you'll have to pay for the products yourself up front from WI, but nobody wants to pay for something and wait and wait nervously wondering if they got ripped off or if it's just being delayed.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

That's why I usually don't buy stuff from one-man operations being run out of their house. You can get some good deals, but if the guy just decides he's tired of doing and drops off the radar for a while, you got no recourse at all.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

He shipped my HBFK shirt pretty quickly a few years ago.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

A couple years ago he also disappeared after taking my order for a freewheel - no response to several emails and soon gone entirely from the board. He returns for a cameo appearance with the same sob story that the stock is back ordered it was out of his control, etc etc. When he subsequently started bragging about his trip to NAHB and then started showing off the custom frame he said he ordered I threatened to report him to PayPal if he didn't refund me for the undelivered freewheel.

Then and only then did Ernest _miraculously_ return from the dead and refund my money. Eventually he's back on the board real heavy, talking about his divorce and how horrible things are going for him...

My advice: do not give this guy any money.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to you all


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> That's why I usually don't buy stuff from one-man operations being run out of their house. You can get some good deals, but if the guy just decides he's tired of doing and drops off the radar for a while, you got no recourse at all.


 
how do you not? paypal always protects the buyer.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Wow, what a dick...


You want to keep bumping this thread to the top, son, go right ahead.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Wow, what a dick.
> 
> Go hollow out a cucumber and have your way with it.


Sales 101...how to win customers!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to you all


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I wuv you Ernesto. Don't ever change.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Wow, what a dick. Some of you have already gotten your reimbursement, and some of you are finally getting your freewheels.
> 
> Thanks for bringing up the past, Pope. Go hollow out a cucumber and have your way with it.
> 
> ...


Well I havent gotten either. I ordered an 18t not 16 or 19. Last but not least I got an email from WI saying they were not behind and that they would ship one out to me the same day I ordered. Sometimes you just have to stop digging and fix it. Don't lie, don't make excuses, don't insult people, just do what you agreed to do and ship our products.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

i had to check out ernesto_from_Wisconsin's profile, this is what he has listed...

Date of Birth:
October 31, 1973
Age:
37
From 
(City, State or Country):
Oconomowoc, Wisconsin
Year started riding:
1976, when I turned 3
Favorite type of riding 
(can choose more than:
Cyclocross, Singlespeed
Favorite Trail:
the road
Number of bikes owned:
8
Bike Setup:
Many bikes, all with the ENO hub from White Industries...I like the simplicity of SS.
Day job:
Marketing consultant


He list his "day job" as a Marketing Consultant... Really:skep: This guy is a TOOL... 

Way to go there... Your marketing skills just plain sucks...


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I work at a shop and we cant stock WI fW's cause guys like him low ball us, I wonder if we could get enough shop employees together to complain to WI and ban him as a dealer


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to you all


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Yeah, I build web sites. That Marketing Consultant thing is long overdue to change.
> 
> People like you who I get emails from about "I will be watching your kids go to school" or "I will be looking through your windows at night" that scare me.
> 
> ...


For the record, I have NEVER emailed YOU, or had any business dealings with YOU!

My post was an observation of how someone as a "Marketing Consultant" did not respond to the complaints against oneself in a manner that would have defused this whole situation. Instead, your very first response to this thread, was if you had not even taken the time to read the 1st post in order to handle the concerns of your customer. You've made lame excuses and then call out another unsatisfied customer after he posted similar complaints and excuses. You can only consider yourself insulted if these complaints are untrue.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to you all


----------



## Non Crimen (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours. Believe it or not, Ernesto_from_Wisconsin just left my house after personally delivering to my residence a WI Trial 18 freewheel along with a tool for my eccentric bottom bracket. I do have to say his photo does not do him justice. WAY WAY UGLIER !!!!!! If memory serves me correctly I ordered my freewheel on or about October 22. That would be about a month from ordering to delivery. I'm 47 and perhaps age or three children has mellowed me, but I feel that one month for delivery is acceptable considering the price I paid for it. Now I can't wait for it to be installed. Weather today is in the high twenties/low thirties, man it's gonna be a long winter. So far I have enjoyed the site, loads of helpful and insightful information.

Carlton


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Customer of ernesto's, no problems with my order. He's a long time contributing MTBR member - look at the 3980 posts - also gives MTBR members a hookup on WI products. The price he offers the product as is well below anything you're going to find online at any blow out price. In fact, his new prices are LOWER than they sell for used. You want immediate response? You want incredible customer service? Be a man, buy at MSRP retail and stop bi*ching.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

1. just because someone has a lot of posts doesnt mean he is necessarily good for the forum

2. very true his prices are quite a bit lower than anyone else

3. i'm not really sure what your definition of "being a man" is but i don't see how it could possibly have anything to do with not expecting quick responses and good customer service from the people you do business with

4. for the record i might not have been clear but my initial complaint was with the fact that he was hard to get in touch with, didnt notify me when i ordered that they were out of stock, and then told me a refund was on the way and didnt deliver either the refund or the product. the decision as to whether the wait is worth the discounted price is something that a consumer should get to make before they spend the money. 

5. lastly i didnt intend to start such a controversial thread, was just trying to get in touch with the guy and make sure i wasnt getting ripped off completely.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

since im picking up some paul hubs soon ill be needing a freewheel also. 
i am curious though, who is ernesto? why is he selling eno parts? 
i know hes from wisconsin and i would love to support another rider so let me know.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

well...still nothing in my mailbox


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

@velo, support your local shop, they would refund you if they couldn't get the parts. its hard for a brick and mortar shop to disappear


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

scooter916 said:


> @velo, support your local shop, they would refund you if they couldn't get the parts. its hard for a brick and mortar shop to disappear


i work at my local bike shop so i support my local bike shop as often as possible 
im just curious about what ernesto is.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

veloreality said:


> i work at my local bike shop so i support my local bike shop as often as possible
> im just curious about what ernesto is.


Ernesto just managed to work out a deal with White industries and buys in bulk and re-sells online and here, makes very little over wholesale.

I too work at a shop and have had a few customers out here in Cali come back in after placing money down for us to order f/w's after seeing them cheaper form him. we still have a 19t in our case that has been difficult to sell when everyone out here runs 18t and smaller


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

scooter916 said:


> Ernesto just managed to work out a deal with White industries and buys in bulk and re-sells online and here, makes very little over wholesale.
> 
> I too work at a shop and have had a few customers out here in Cali come back in after placing money down for us to order f/w's after seeing them cheaper form him. we still have a 19t in our case that has been difficult to sell when everyone out here runs 18t and smaller


Gotcha. He doens't seem to like awnsering questions asked on here so it seems like more and more people are not liking him lately.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bgblue1978 said:


> 1. just because someone has a lot of posts doesnt mean he is necessarily good for the forum


I get that he may have boned you. Not my business. He is fantastic as a poster and I miss the guy.



veloreality said:


> Gotcha. He doens't seem to like awnsering questions asked on here so it seems like more and more people are not liking him lately.


They shouldn't. I guess. Hopefully EfW stomps on the fiery dog **** on his porch and gets things straightened up. Afterall, I'm sure good things come from Wisconsin.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

veloreality said:


> Gotcha. He doens't seem to like awnsering questions asked on here so it seems like more and more people are not liking him lately.


I don't dislike him but I sure as hell won't do business with him.

--sParty


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

If I had my very own Ernesto, I would borrow my mom's sewing machine and make my very own Ernesto a little Ernesto suit. Then if anyone said "Thats not really Ernesto, it's just an Ernesto suit, I can see the zipper", I could say "I bet you fifty dollars it is the real Ernesto" and when they said "that seems like a reasonable bet, you are on", my very own Ernesto would take off the Ernesto suit and they would have to pay me fifty dollars. I would buy drugs with the fifty dollars. For Ernesto. So he wouldn't mind spending his life in an Ernesto suit.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

umarth said:


> Afterall, I'm sure good things come from Wisconsin.


well, there's Johnsonville Sausage, but i've had better....
I would say it's only good enough to tollerate them. But not in large quantities.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

bgblue1978 said:


> well...still nothing in my mailbox


What size did you order? I have an extra, unused 16t from the 16t/19t debacle (from one of my earlier posts) that I just kept instead of trying to exchange it with EfW.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, my local Shop ordered my hubs and Trials fw at the same time and they were at his shop in 3 days. My wheels were built and on my bike in 5! I got a decent price on my fw since I have known the owner since 93 or so. I think I paid like $75 for it. Less than retail and maybe more than Ernesto's price, but I got mine and it is great!

I don't mind waiting for something if I know there is going to be a delay going into it but I like many others get ticked off when I don't get any response or updates. I can see where some would cry criminal when WI says they have them instock yet he is saying they are short. 

I went through a little bit of this when ordering my modified XTR cranks. But we had a deal, I paid a core charge and got to ride my cranks until the new ones arrived. I couldn't beat that deal and am glad I waited. I had great communications with with the guy doing the work and a great product in the end. Some of these one man shows can get backed up at times. Take HomeBrewed for instance. Once again, I had no delays with my chain ring but I know others have. In the end, great experience for me and everything worked out. In homebrewed's defense, I would rather him be out in the shop making parts than sitting in a chair replying to emails/PM's. And think about it, if someone is willing to go through the headache of dealing with a large company to get people he doesn't even know a deal for very little profit then more power to him and thank you.

I can say that I have not seen many posts from Ernesto lately which also had me wondering. He is still somewhat MIA compared to when I first joined though. Maybe he is busy making web pages.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> well, there's Johnsonville Sausage, but i've had better....
> I would say it's only good enough to tollerate them. But not in large quantities.


Sausage... large quantities... that's what she said. :ihih:

--sParty


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

i ordered an 18t.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So it's been over three months and you have not seen product or a refund? I understand better than most the difficulties of running a small operation but that is uncalled for. Have you contacted White to see if they are in fact still supplying him? I would not be surprised if they've cut him off at this point. Order from your LBS, cut your losses and move on. JMHO of course.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

*New Thread In Order...*

called, "Campaign to Get Erensto to Focus on His Day Job and Stop Selling Stuff on mtbr.com".


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

i think we're beating a dead horse. he slipped ya the bone. get on with life


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome. This should be an Instructable on how to piss off every MTBer on the intarweb and make sure none of them ever want to do any sort of business with you. Ever.

You can be a nice guy, you can be funny, but when you start taking people's money, things get serious.


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Just picked up 2 freewheels and a rear hub and I'm in UK

It's been a three month wait but he's come good as always, don't rush the guy he never gave you a deadline when you placed the order, if you want quick pay the price

Thanks Ernesto


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

idoru said:


> Just picked up 2 freewheels and a rear hub and I'm in UK
> 
> It's been a three month wait but he's come good as always, don't rush the guy he never gave you a deadline when you placed the order, if you want quick pay the price
> 
> Thanks Ernesto


Right. Hey idoru, you sound like somebody I'd like to do business with... so long as I'm the seller. I've got an idea. Buy my house for cheap. Pay me now. You'll get it eventually... when I'm dead.

--sParty


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

as stated before, he may be a nice guy but i wont be doing business with him again. i tried contacting WI but the avoided the question about him and offered to sell me a freewheel. i don't think this is beating a dead horse since there still hasnt been any resolution. i'm not out to bash anyone, i just want to get the item i ordered.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

If I had my very own Ernesto, I would teach him to sing Barry Manilow songs. Then if Barry passed out on stage, I would be able to save the day by having my very own Ernesto finish the concert for him. The concert promotors would probably give me free tickets and promotional gifts. Barry would be so thankful that he might send me an autographed photo and I could sell it on ebay for fifty dollars. I would buy drugs with the fifty dollars. Not for the my very own Ernesto, for me.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

You been cucumbered.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally got the 19t from White Ind. Shipping it out today. Refunding you for the tool though.

Kind regards,

Ernesto
- Hide quoted text -


MM
to Ernesto

show details 11:52 AM (23 hours ago)

Thanks for the update Ernesto!

-MM
- Show quoted text -


On Thu, Dec 16, 2010 at 8:41 AM, Ernesto wrote:

Hi Mark, item has been shipped, and the tool has been refunded.

Kind regards,

Ernesto


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Kind regards are my favorite kind of regards.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Kind regards are my favorite kind of regards.


Personally I prefer warm regards... so long as the regards are coming from the opposite gender.

--sParty


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

5 Fun Things to do with Ernesto:

1. Constructing and flying box kites

2. Plant electronic fart machines under friends' chairs

3. Running down sand dunes

4. Playing Connect 4

5. Dressups


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

> I get that he may have boned you.


 Ernesto Lube joke here?


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

have you gotten my 18t?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bgblue1978 said:


> have you gotten my 18t?


14 weeks and you still don't have it? Goodness. Er, badness.

That's over a quarter of a year.

--sParty


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

May I suggest?

WI freewheels at Speedgoat


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Personally I prefer warm regards... so long as the regards are coming from the opposite gender.
> 
> --sParty


Everyone knows that best regards are the best regards.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks shiggy, i will probably just order another one pretty soon but its pretty annoying how it was my post to begin with and he keeps telling everyone else when they will get their freewheel and continues to ignore me. oh well.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bgblue1978 said:


> thanks shiggy, i will probably just order another one pretty soon but its pretty annoying how it was my post to begin with and he keeps telling everyone else when they will get their freewheel and continues to ignore me. oh well.


Ernesto may be annoyed with you for exposing the truth, but I haven't seen him discount your allegations and I just have this feeling that Ernesto is not dishonest. So I believe you'll eventually get the product you ordered. Whenever you do receive it, you'll probably be able to sell it (new, unused) for what you paid for it, assuming Ernesto's prices are really that much better than everybody else's.

Best of luck.

--sParty


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks for the positive attitude sparticus


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

i just now noticed that ernesto edited some of his earlier posts to say sorry to you all. ernesto, does that mean sorry you're all SOL or sorry this happened and you're product is on the way?


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

It wouldn't be surprising if he asked the mods to delete the entire thread and they said no.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

it would be surprising if he ever gave me my refund or freewheel


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bgblue1978 said:


> it would be surprising if he ever gave me my refund or freewheel


Are you serious, you still havent gotten anything? Not even a direct answer?


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

serious. on another note, i found ISAR's customer service to be good and i really like the chain ring


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

bgblue1978 said:


> serious. on another note, i found ISAR's customer service to be good and i really like the chain ring


then just switch to freehubs and shut up. no reason to keep reviving the thread. yes you had a bad experience but I think we get it here , it wasnt a good service .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

nuck_chorris said:


> then just switch to freehubs and shut up. no reason to keep reviving the thread. yes you had a bad experience but I think we get it here , it wasnt a good service .


Good to see you back Nuck, but I disagree with you. This story needs an ending because if the OP gets his product from Ernesticles eventually, it means that Ernie is guilty of lousy customer service. REALLY lousy CS. But if the OP never gets the product from Ernesto, it means that Ernie is a thief aka a criminal. Some of us are watching this thread to find out which it is.

Hey OP, keep occasionally bumping 'til you get an answer. Loyal MTBR SS forum readers have a right to know. Nuck (or any other disinterested party) doesn't have to open this thread if he doesn't want to. Thanks.

--sParty


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> then just switch to freehubs and shut up. no reason to keep reviving the thread. yes you had a bad experience but I think we get it here , it wasnt a good service .


Story needs closure, or at least continually bumped up. If not, in 6 months to a year, ernesto will be back asking "should I have a WI sale?" in threads again. It happened before.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

scooter916 said:


> I work at a shop and we cant stock WI fW's cause guys like him low ball us, I wonder if we could get enough shop employees together to complain to WI and ban him as a dealer


I'm late to this party (thread) but after reading most of these posts I am going to take a semi educated guess on the "Ernesto Fiasco". Ernesto might be cut off from terms with WI (net 10/20/30 days dating) for continued late payments on his wholesale orders and now has to pay upfront on new orders.........which means he can no longer pre order the most popular freewheels and have them in stock wheh the orders start coming into his "shop". He's definitely low ball'ed the retail prices on the freewheels to the point that his margins are miniscule when shipping costs are added in,,,,,,,,,,,, with these issues and adding in his cash flow issues and the answer becomes a little clearer. I have ordered from WI numerous times over the past 6 years, freewheels, cranks, hubs etc,,,,,,,and they have always told me if the product was in stock and ready to ship and if not, when it would be available to be shipped,,,,,,,,,,,,never have I had freewheels B/O for weeks or even months as Ernesto claims,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think he bit off a bit more than he could chew and is not being honest at this point,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,IMO. I could be wrong?:thumbsup:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Good to see you back Nuck, but I disagree with you. This story needs an ending because if the OP gets his product from Ernesticles eventually, it means that Ernie is guilty of lousy customer service. REALLY lousy CS. But if the OP never gets the product from Ernesto, it means that Ernie is a thief aka a criminal. Some of us are watching this thread to find out which it is.


Agreed. I'm definitely watching this thread, and it should stay open until concluded.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

It hs been said if you give a million monkeys a million typewriters, eventually they will write the works of Shakespeare.

Now thanks to Teh Internets, we know this isn't true.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

cholo said:


> It hs been said if you give a million monkeys a million typewriters, eventually they will write the works of Shakespeare.
> 
> Now thanks to Teh Internets, we know this isn't true.


Would the monkeys have spellcheck?

Jsut currious.

--sParty


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Would the monkeys have spellcheck?
> 
> Jsut currious.
> 
> --sParty


Why, of course silly. In learning to know other things (and other monkeys) we become more intimately acquainted with ourselves, and are to ourselves better worth knowing.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

bgblue1978 said:


> 1. just because someone has a lot of posts doesnt mean he is necessarily good for the forum


ernesto is the only reason why I visit this forum. He has quality posts. Period. And that is good for the forum.

None of the standard fluff.... 
Steel vs. Ti, 29ers rule, I just got the new (fill in your own crap) and boy is it the best (crap) ever much better than my old (crap) and much better than your best (crap) BS.

None of the dribble about, I live in a hilly area... do you think I should ride an 18T cog? What cranks are best? Show me your _____ What tires are the besst SS sspecific tires?

WWW?

In the end my money is on ernesto. Because he is a winner and if for no other reason than the fact that he calls 'em as he sees 'em. And he is one mean mo-fo in a squirrel suit.



ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I would win...
> 
> Scenario, I am wearing a squirrel plushy suit, hiding in the woods to blend in with the fauna and them floras.
> As the three come down, racing furiously because of the red ants in the pockets, I jump out, making all of them crash and scream like girls. I would quickly use my ninja skills and dryhump them so hard and fast they they would cry like pansies...yet, G. Fisher might like it, and that's gay.
> ...


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=266425

oh, and... I have purchased stuff from him with no issue whatsoever.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

mojo, i thought i said it before, but if i didnt i'll say it now. i'm not now nor did i originally intend to comment on his usefulness on this forum, how good of a person he was, or anything other than the fact that 1. i paid him money for a product that i felt was taking too long and 2. when i asked for the status i felt like his customer service was lacking, and then 3. when i pushed the issue he completely stopped answering me and still hasn't given me that product or money. if anyone took it as anything else i'm sorry.

also just curious are you mojo in austin?


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

bgblue1978 said:


> also just curious are you mojo in austin?


Yes, no, sort of...

I am in San Antonio.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been refunding plenty. So STFU. Sorry for the bad customer service. I admit, I am only one guy trying to make ends meat. I mean, meet. 

I don't hate anyone, and those who hate me, to each their own. See you on the trails.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

i don't remember anyone saying that they hate you???? i do find it strange that i'm the one who got ripped of and i get told to "shut up" by Nuck and "STFU" by Ernesto. i'm not sure who those plenty of refunds went to but i will gladly take mine when ever you are ready. cash or check sent to the address i originally listed for shipping would be fine.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

bgblue1978 said:


> i don't remember anyone saying that they hate you???? i do find it strange that i'm the one who got ripped of and i get told to "shut up" by Nuck and "STFU" by Ernesto. i'm not sure who those plenty of refunds went to but i will gladly take mine when ever you are ready. cash or check sent to the address i originally listed for shipping would be fine.


I didn't single you out. I was generalizing. You'll get it eventually, don't worry. Bad customer service = a line of refunds


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> You'll get it eventually, don't worry.


so.....does eventually mean like 6 months or a year? cause its already been over 20 weeks since he ordered it, this is FAR beyond bad cust service

bgblue1978 you wouldn't by chance need a 19t?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

You have about as much of a right to tell people to STFU as i would if i did the same thing, which is absolutely none.
You should be giving all these guys an old fashioned behind the woodshed instead of mouthing off to them.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I just learned last week what STFU means. Sorry!


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

ernesto pm'd me and i have just emailed him, i believe he is trying to do the right thing but we'll see.

scooter: i originally ordered the 18t trials version. i have a few freewheels (crappy acs version) and cogs (for fixed gear) and i generally use between 16t and 19t depending on where i'm riding. so to answer i have freewheels i just wanted to replace some of the crappy ones i have with some nicer WI freewheels. this certainly isnt keeping me from riding or anything


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us. Sneaky little Ernestoses.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

received a money order today. only problem is that the refund was for the amount of a regular freewheel and i paid for the trials version. that is an honest mistake i'm sure. happy to get some resolution.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

bgblue1978 said:


> received a money order today. only problem is that the refund was for the amount of a regular freewheel and i paid for the trials version. that is an honest mistake i'm sure. happy to get some resolution.


I'll send the remainder this week. Yes, honest mistake.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I'll send the remainder this week. Yes, honest mistake.


ernesto for Prezident!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

why should he be president? cause he held someones money for over 4 months and dragged his feet to only refund partial payment? Ernesto is a jerk and hope he never receives another shipment from White Ind


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

scooter916 said:


> why should he be president? cause he held someones money for over 4 months and dragged his feet to only refund partial payment? Ernesto is a jerk and hope he never receives another shipment from White Ind


So bitter. No love. Such drama.

I hope you get your refund and are able to use the money toward counseling so as to be able to move on with your life.

I think I'm done here.

Adios.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

BikeMojo said:


> ...
> 
> I think I'm done here.
> 
> Adios.


Hmmm... anybody happen to get that guy's license number before he took off?

--sParty


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

((((hello))))

(((hello))))

((((ernesto where are you?))))


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

cholo said:


> ((((hello))))
> 
> (((hello))))
> 
> ((((ernesto where are you?))))


Right here, trimming my toenails...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok... Well don't wander off. You had me worried. Stay where I can see you


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

cholo said:


> Ok... Well don't wander off. You had me worried. Stay where I can see you


Ha!


----------

